# shaving bunnies



## dmmj (Apr 18, 2011)

I usually don't promote companies for free, but I laugh so hard at the end of this commercial every time.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VtH5xdbMtU[hr]
what's funny is that I don't like the other dairy queen commercials.


----------



## Edna (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL Rainbows on fire!


----------



## african cake queen (Apr 18, 2011)

not bad! pretty funny! lindy


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 18, 2011)

I need to hire those bunnies...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 19, 2011)

I have seen it on TV recently, it's good!


----------

